# Want To Stop Over Training In The Gym



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Let me tell you a quick story, twenty years ago I was very influenced by the bodybuilders and the training systems of the day. Hitting the weights five or six times a week, splitting upper and lower body workouts and working out twice a day was seen as normal.Every set was taken to positive failure, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

